# My new hybrid skiff



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

I found this one in the New Orleans craigslist. It is kind of a combo bay/flats skiff, custom built in Florida, foam core fiberglass with no wood. 16' long, 6' wide. I really like the small center console with the grab rail, I usually stand when running. The console is 20" wide which leaves plenty of walk room on each side.

It has a 40 hp 2 cycle. Floats in 6" of water and it's 13" to the bottom of the skeg when running. The motor could come up a couple of inches but I don't think it's worth the hassle. It is self bailing. It does 34 mph. I had the Yeti and added a cushion to it (not shown) as well as the front seat, the 13" post is stored under the deck. It has a 10 gallon fuel tank under the front deck. The remote control trolling motor is a 55# 12v Haswing. $429 shipped from Amazon. I got boat, motor, and trailer for $3,500 and have spent about $1k more on it.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet! Looks like an aquaforce (built in port orange florida)


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

noahvale said:


> I found this one in the New Orleans craigslist. It is kind of a combo bay/flats skiff, custom built in Florida, foam core fiberglass with no wood. 16' long, 6' wide. I really like the small center console with the grab rail, I usually stand when running. The console is 20" wide which leaves plenty of walk room on each side.
> 
> It has a 40 hp 2 cycle. Floats in 6" of water and it's 13" to the bottom of the skeg when running. The motor could come up a couple of inches but I don't think it's worth the hassle. It is self bailing. It does 34 mph. I had the Yeti and added a cushion to it (not shown) as well as the front seat, the 13" post is stored under the deck. It has a 10 gallon fuel tank under the front deck. The remote control trolling motor is a 55# 12v Haswing. $429 shipped from Amazon. I got boat, motor, and trailer for $3,500 and have spent about $1k more on it.


That seems like a great price for that setup, and it appears to be a versatile boat. Please post more pics, if you have time. Have fun!


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

jlindsley said:


> Sweet! Looks like an aquaforce (built in port orange florida)


Thanks for the info. The hull design does look like the Aquaforce boats that I have found pictures of. Mine was built in 1997.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> That seems like a great price for that setup, and it appears to be a versatile boat. Please post more pics, if you have time. Have fun!


The pic below was a while ago, I will take more. The cleats are gone. Totally unneeded, it's easy to tie off to the cc grabrail when docking.
I have since added at 4" setback manual jackplate. Ran it for the first time with the jp Sunday. The engine is 4" higher and seems about right. 
The motor had been neglected. Lower unit oil was black. I also changed the water pump. The shift linkage was corroded so bad that I broke the shift linkage in the bottom of the motor trying to free it. Thanks to ebay I got used parts and fixed it. I was a bit nervous about the oil pump so I took a friends advice and deleted it. Now it's mix all the time. No big deal, runs great and now I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## salty_waders (May 5, 2014)

Looks like a great boat at a great price! Its much like all the flats boats we have here in TX.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope you don't find anything else. Looks skinny. Are you going to add a polling platform?


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Hope you don't find anything else. Looks skinny. Are you going to add a polling platform?


Probably not, I mostly fish shallow bays on the Louisiana coast. I will be using a step stool for sight fishing.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Updated picture. As soon as the wind calms down some I will take a pic with the stepstool up front.


----------



## Pcody321 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a boat made by Indian River boats back in 1983 and I am in the process of restoring it. They were the first people to use these molds then when that went out of business Aqua Force bought them and made them in to the late 2000’s. Any ways you say it is a hybrid bay boat And I haven’t actually had mine in the water yet but the bottoms of the boat seems very flat so I kind think it wouldn’t Handel chop well but how does yours ride?


----------

